# CFL Ultraviolet Radiation



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Emissions from compact fluorescent lights
http://www.hpa.org.uk/webw/HPAweb&HPAwebPrinterFriendly/HPAweb_C/1223534061375


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting article. Thanks!


----------

